# Max dose of levemir



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Has anyone hit 40-50iu per day? Thinking of doing this EOD on training mornings with igf on next blast.


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

I,m at 36iu,s going for 50 on a tipe of experement With a few freinds.


----------



## Raylike (Sep 17, 2008)

Massivemonster

I have maxed out at 26iu of Levemir,but i have noticed that i am putting on fat around the waist,mainly around the lower back.

Have you experinced anything similar?


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Raylike said:


> Massivemonster
> 
> I have maxed out at 26iu of Levemir,but i have noticed that i am putting on fat around the waist,mainly around the lower back.
> 
> Have you experinced anything similar?


yeah i did notice i gained a bit of fat around waist, a couple of lb over a 4-5 week period., not ideal. was eating some rubbish though at times.


----------



## Raylike (Sep 17, 2008)

Massivemonster

To be honest i was also eating rubbish,since cleaned up diet,no more junk.In your opinion is there a max amount of Levemir you can use,if so,for how long?


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

i,ve been on it for a while now and leaner than when i started..But diet is very clean.I was 12/5 % when i started now i,m 8/5% and f*&K all cardio...


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

i did 40iu lantus (very similar) made me lethargic so dropped back to 30iu


----------

